
Show HN: Localname – Secure Access to Your Local Development Server - adchsm
https://localname.io/
======
fiatjaf
Seems very good.

What is the difference between that and
[https://ngrok.com/](https://ngrok.com/)? I imagine there is basically none.

~~~
trevordixon
"It’s a beautiful and simple to use macOS app that just works out of the box."

"Localname doesn’t require any configurations and you don’t have to fiddle
with cryptic command line parameters."

That seems to be the main difference.

~~~
fiatjaf
ngrok is a simple Unix CLI app that just works out of the box. It also doesn't
require any configurations.

The main difference is just the cryptic command line parameters, which most
users wouldn't find cryptic, I guess. But maybe non-dev designers will like
Localname better.

